# Roll Farm's March Kidding - Levi-twin does, pics added pg17



## Roll farms (Mar 1, 2012)

Allegro went into labor.  The other does / pics will have to wait.  

Contractions, but no goo yet. 

 She's an FF, this could take a while........


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## daisychick (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## RainySunday (Mar 1, 2012)

Go Allegro!


----------



## RPC (Mar 1, 2012)

Good luck I hope you get twin spotted does with solid colored ears.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 1, 2012)

LOL - u and me both, brother...but let's not hold our breath...and if I don't, I'm blaming you for jinxing it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 1, 2012)

to help put, i will offer $1,000 each for frosted eared bucklings.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 1, 2012)

hope you don't have to wait too long...


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## billyandtimmyplace (Mar 1, 2012)

how is she doing?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 1, 2012)

Amazing!  Now Valentine will not be alone for long.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Mar 1, 2012)

Good Luck with her! Keep us updated!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 1, 2012)

Remind her that Allegro means to go at a fast pace.

Hurry up!!!!!

We want to see babies.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 1, 2012)

Buck / doe twins!  Be patient, it's feeding / milking time, and I gotta feed them and tend to mama.


----------



## bnbfarm (Mar 1, 2012)

congrats!!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 1, 2012)

be patient?

*snort*


----------



## Cara Peachick (Mar 1, 2012)

Good job Allegro!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 1, 2012)

I really, really need to sell this critter, but I sure don't wanna.

Doeling - isn't she SWEET







Buckling - 






20K, here's your frosted eared buckling....where's my 1000 smackers????  

If anyone in IN is looking for a very, very well-bred new Nubian herdsire, his pedigree is LOADED....


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh My Gosh......  Beautiful.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey, at least I got you one doeling out of the deal.  He is cute.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 1, 2012)

They are both adorable, but she is STUNNING.  She just Pops right at ya.  Congrats on beautiful babies.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 1, 2012)

WHY ARE YOU SO FAR FAR AWAY!!!! I WOULD SNAP THAT DOELING UP IN A HEART BEAT!!!

You and 20kids need to relocate - SERIOUSLY!  i can't move...we just did in August actually...so I think it is your turn...move on down here and bring that doeling with you as I am in LOVE!!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 1, 2012)

if you were closer I'd take that doe - she's purdy!


----------



## PinkFox (Mar 1, 2012)

ok fed ex her on out to TN   they are both adorable but wow shes a pretty little girl


----------



## poorboys (Mar 1, 2012)

congrats, nice looking doe, buck ain't bad either.


----------



## RPC (Mar 1, 2012)

Congrats on some nice looking kids.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow they are awesome!  Gosh if I could breed him to my Nigi w/o fear of killing her, I would probably take him-think we are just hours from each other too.  We have been thinking about starting mini crosses but pretty sure we need to get the larger breed doe.    Wonder if my round-the corner-neighbor mind need some new blood?  I'll check with them for you (he has two bucks and breeds them with his Nubians and Lamanchas.  Are Nubians the loud ones?  Louder than nigerians?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 1, 2012)

I dunno if they're louder than Nigerians or not....but his mom is very quiet, didn't even make a peep today when kidding.  I was amazed.

He's got Pruittsville and Kastdemur in his pedigree....gonna be hard to find those bloodlines around here, AND at the price I'm asking.
PM for details.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 2, 2012)

Way too cute!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 2, 2012)

They are adorable!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## vermillionoaks (Mar 2, 2012)

I love the little doeling!  They are some cute babies!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 7, 2012)

Lacey - yearling "new" Nubian bought 3 wks ago - is in labor....

I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## daisychick (Mar 7, 2012)

Thinking pink and flashy colors.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 7, 2012)

Cute babes. I am not sure how I missed this post.  Congrats on the cuties. Can't wait to see Lacey's babes. Thank you for letting us know. Can't wait for more baby pictures.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, here's a surprise.

Twin bucklings.....grrrrrr.

She spit those suckers out muey pronto!  Fastest FF I've ever seen!

Pic will have to wait, it's another one of those nutty busy days, of course....the LEAST she coulda done was had girls since I didn't have time for this today...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 7, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well, here's a surprise.
> 
> Twin bucklings.....grrrrrr.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the twin bucks. Happy to hear that she did it fast and easy. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 7, 2012)

Congratulations on the easy delivery, sorry about the danglies.

You have had a rough year with kidding, too many boys.  What is your ratio at or do you not want to talk about it?  We are at 18 boys and 8 girls but at least all mine are meat goats.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 7, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the easy delivery, sorry about the danglies.
> 
> You have had a rough year with kidding, too many boys.  What is your ratio at or do you not want to talk about it?  We are at 18 boys and 8 girls but at least all mine are meat goats.


Is it a ratio if it has been all boys?   Sorry Roll.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 7, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...be nice ya'll....be kind....don't jinx it for yourselves now or next year it may be you getting the opposite of what you want! Kharma can be a beast! It is happening to me this year I think...  

Congrats RollFarms on the easy birth at least....sorry bout the wrong parts though...Don't feel bad...I get a feeling that's all I'm getting this year too...danglies on babies...when i want hoohoos and pink bows!  Next year you may rock it with all girls


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 7, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, okay, I take back what I said, and I will be nice.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 7, 2012)

waiting on pics, sorry about the dangles too.


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm at 4 bucklings and 1 doeling this year so far. :/

Must be a buck year.


----------



## Ariel72 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ahhh...glad Lacey had a good safe delivery...sorry about more boys though.  Looks like a boy year for a lot of people.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 7, 2012)

I have two and two.  And the best two have those danglies.  They look amazing, beautiful,  big, healthy, bright.   Anyone need a couple of amazing, beautiful, big, bright healthy goats with danglies?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 7, 2012)

Here they are....I'd LOVE to have a doe that looks like this...

1st born







2nd born






Nearly identical, only difference is the spot on 1 is smaller

Wish you needed another buck, Poorboys, they've got Pruittsville and lotsa other good stuff.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 7, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Here they are....I'd LOVE to have a doe that looks like this...
> 
> 1st born
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh. Too cute. You are one lucky lady. Congrats.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 7, 2012)

OH man, they look great.   So sorry about the extra bits on em.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Mar 7, 2012)

Just send the extra danglies my way.

I'll take them, but just as a favor to you.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry they are boys.  They are beautiful goats!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 7, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Just send the extra danglies my way.
> 
> I'll take them, but just as a favor to you.


So.....you want their testicles?

wierdo!


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 7, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Here they are....I'd LOVE to have a doe that looks like this...
> 
> 1st born
> 
> ...


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 7, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, yes.  I want their testicles, but only very fresh ones.  So, you will have to send the testicles still attached tot he goats!

(am not weird)


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 7, 2012)

rocky mountain oysters, anyone?


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 7, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> rocky mountain oysters, anyone?


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 7, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> > rocky mountain oysters, anyone?


lol, I don't like them either


----------



## Ariel72 (Mar 8, 2012)

You people are so weird


----------



## Missy (Mar 8, 2012)

THey are beautiful litte boys Sorry about the danglies..


----------



## poorboys (Mar 8, 2012)

I've got two from last year, yours and the one I retained from my herd, and then Oreo pops out this big nice boy and I sit and wonder should I keep him???? then I would have an uncle to some of my girls.???? Yours are nice, dh would ask what are you doing now, raising bucks!!!! good luck with them. I bought a doe and she's 3/4 Nubian, and 1/4 lamacha, her dad mom and brother all had nubian ears, she has elf ears. Hoping I can bred that out with my full blooded nubians, but her mother had a BEAUTIFUL udder or I would'nt have bought her.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 8, 2012)

Ariel72 said:
			
		

> You people are so weird


Takes one to know one.....jes sayin'


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 9, 2012)

OH my dang....

Freeney's first kids are here....pretty black buck and a GORGEOUS spotted doeling...who aspirated her fluid and wasn't breathing....
I haven't had to work in a kid in YEARS, and I was in a panic to save her b/c she's ....PERFECT.

She's weak, but crying / breathing, flopping around.  

Our FIRST home bred Roll Farm's spotted kids, out of OUR stock.

*happy dance*


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm so glad that you could get her to breath.  I hope that she continues to improve.

A Freeney baby!  Congratulations!

(and I am the normal one btw)


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 9, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> OH my dang....
> 
> Freeney's first kids are here....pretty black buck and a GORGEOUS spotted doeling...who aspirated her fluid and wasn't breathing....
> I haven't had to work in a kid in YEARS, and I was in a panic to save her b/c she's ....PERFECT.
> ...


UH OH!  Spotted babies.  Roll Farms is going to be seeing spots for weeks!  CONGRATULATIONS!    YAY!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 9, 2012)

yay good job 
  yay for spots . . . need pics


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2012)

PICS!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

That's great news! Can't wait to see the pictures. Congrats. So I guess I am weird, I love rocky mountain oysters, well as long as they are from a bull.  Oh and I have to cook them, some people just don't know what they are doing. I tell DH, you better watch what you say or you'll be next.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 9, 2012)

She was barely alive in that pic, I'll post a better one later.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 9, 2012)

Rolls, she is beautiful!  

I hope that she is doing better.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/LUCKY.jpg
> 
> She was barely alive in that pic, I'll post a better one later.


Wow beautiful. Is she doing better now?


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 9, 2012)

I take it she is a keeper! She is beautiful. I hope she does ok for you.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh my!    I really hope she is OK. She looks so sad in that picture.   I assume she is doing better now.   What kind of antibiotics is she on?  What are you doing to prevent lung problems?    Is she going to be bottle fed?  How long before you will know she is "out of the woods" as far as potential for problems?


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2012)

She is beautiful.  I hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## RPC (Mar 9, 2012)

I like her huge face spot. I hope she gets to doing better here soon.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 9, 2012)

So far, not very good.  But I'm going to keep trying....


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 9, 2012)

I hopin and prayin' over here.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> So far, not very good.  But I'm going to keep trying....


 So sorry. Sending prayers as well.


----------



## RPC (Mar 9, 2012)

I am sure you have done this or atleast thought about it but have you held her up by her back legs for a bit to get the fluid to drain out? I don't recommend the swinging but just hold her and pan her sides. I sure do hope she makes it for you. She has been long awaited.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh Rolls, I'm so sorry she is struggling.  I know how much you wanted this baby.  I am praying that she will be OK.  

Do you have a humidifier?  Maybe you could put her in a little tent with a humidifier and some medication in the humidifier.  Like they do in the premie nurseries.  I'm sure you already are suctioning her airway regularly and giving her antibiotics and all that.  

We are ALL rooting for you.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 9, 2012)

she's beautiful Rolls.  I pray you can save her


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 9, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> So far, not very good.  But I'm going to keep trying....


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 9, 2012)

I am praying she is ok. She is beautiful


----------



## poorboys (Mar 9, 2012)

hopeing she pulls thur, she's beautiful.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 9, 2012)

I know she is the best of hands she could possible be.  She is pretty.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Mar 9, 2012)

No news is good news, I hope.

Still rootin for ya.


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## babsbag (Mar 9, 2012)

I am hoping for some good news. It is bad enough when any of our animals get sick, but even worse when it is one we "really" like and darn those spots.
   and 

She is beautiful.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 9, 2012)

She's just so very weak, and her legs are like spaghetti.  I'm thinking brain damage from the lack of oxygen, but I'm hoping it's something that time will help fix, reversible.
She's spunky, fusses at me when I bother her, but ....so. very. weak.  She can hold her head up now, sort of.... and I've been trying to make her stand (holding my hand under her while her legs repeatedly collapse :/ )

I tube fed her 3 oz of colostrum and gave her 6cc of nutri drench.

She's had a B shot and a BoSe shot and 2 vita. E capsules.

QM, I got all the fluid out, she's not one bit rattly, so I've got no plans to put her on antibiotics at this time, but have decided to use Nuflor if / when I decide it's warranted.

Roger, that's exactly how I got the fluid out...then I lay her down and felt a heartbeat and 'breathed' for her for a couple times, then she started gasping and moving...FINALLY.
I know it probably wasn't very long, but it felt like an hour between when I picked her up, lifeless, and when I finally got her to breathe on her own.

And here's her poor forgotten-in-the-hoopla brother....all 8# of him.







And here she is....poor wee 5# thing. 







Losing this one will hurt me, folks.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 9, 2012)

Come on cute little spotted girl, you just have to make it and be ok    Brother is absolutely adorable, I love his face.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 9, 2012)

they are both cute!   you're doing a good job with her


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 9, 2012)

She had a rough start, but she's breathing.  That is what counts. YAY!  She is sitting up.    

The question is,  what did she aspirate?  If it was just amniotic fluid it shouldn't put her at risk for an infection.  She's been swimming in that for 5 months.    If it was more than that (dirt, dirty amniotic fluid, blood, etcetera), just having it in her lungs would put her at risk for infection, that's why I asked about the antibiotics.  The rattly lungs AFTER an hour or so would be a reason for suctioning if she was still unconscious or barely conscious and not able to cough on her own.  (That's how we handled neonates in the ambulance when I was a paramedic.) 

And remember, babies brains are largely unformed so they can develop and overcome a LOT of insult at birth.  SO she could be just fine!  Little spaghetti baby that she is could be up and running in no time.   FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

Still praying, don't want to see you hurt. She is getting this far thanks to you. Can't wait to hear the good news of she is doing GREAT!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 9, 2012)

Fingers are crossed for you!!  The buckling I had to cut out was lifeless when I pulled him but after sucking snot out of his nose w/ my mouth and breathing for him he came around. I REALLY hope your girl perks up.  He's exhausted now but alive.  Maybe they'll pull through together.  My fingers are crossed for you.  And you're right, she's perfect!


----------



## RPC (Mar 9, 2012)

OH I hope she makes it I am really pulling for her.


----------



## Mzyla (Mar 9, 2012)

Adding my prayers for all of you who's got crisis with babies.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 9, 2012)

She will be OK, she has to.  She has polka dots.  And we are all sending prayers so the prayers should soak right in to those little polka dots and run straight to her tiny little heart.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 9, 2012)

What a pretty little thing.   We will say a prayer for you at dinner tonight


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Mar 9, 2012)

She is beautiful! And she is in good hands right now. How is she? Any updates? I hope she pulls through.


----------



## RPC (Mar 9, 2012)

Little boy sure is cute I can't wait to see what he looks like "unfolded" in a few days. They always look kinda funny at first, It is amazing how much they change in the beginning.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 9, 2012)

They are both just lovely!

I know it's hard for you to see right now, but the little doe looks a 100 times better in the second pic.  She is obviously a fighter, given the day that ya'll had, so maybe there is a chance that she will be ok.

You take a breath now.  Find something silly to watch on TV for a little while.  I'd bet your are exhausted.  Shoot, after a day like you have had, I wish I could bring YOU some fudge! lol


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 9, 2012)

She didn't make it.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 9, 2012)

oh, I am so sorry Rolls


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh, I am so sorry!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 9, 2012)

Words cannot even begin to express my deepest sympathies here.  This is the baby you have worked to get for years.  I cannot imagine how saddened you are right now.  My best wishes and we are keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 9, 2012)

. so sorry.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm really sorry you lost her. My sympathies.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 9, 2012)

awww...so sorry...sending hugs your way


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks, everyone.  

I really have no idea what happened.  
Her neck kept curling to one side, her feet stayed cold (I'd warm them in hot water, then they'd get cold again), her mouth stayed cold, she couldn't use / move her legs....I had her in a blanket in my lap and she had 'death siezures' and died right there.

What makes me so frustrated is like Jodie said, this is the kid I've tried for for YEARS.  I can BUY spots all day, sure....but she was PROOF that I could plan for / breed them.  2-teated spots even.

I don't want any kid to die...but why HER?


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Mar 9, 2012)

oh Kim!  I am so so sorry.  You worked so hard for her.

It doesnt mean much, I know, but I am crying with you.

The hug emoticon just doesnt fit right now.


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2012)

Certainly don't give up.  It'll happen again for you, I'm sure.  We can't always know why some things happen the way that they do, we can only learn what we can from them and move on.  I'm so sorry that you're going through this.  I hate that you're having to go through this.  My heart goes out to you tonight.


----------



## RPC (Mar 9, 2012)

Just remember you still have freckles maybe she will give you a pretty 2 teated dappled doeling. I know that will not heal your pain you are feeling right now but it is something to focus on and look forward too.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 9, 2012)

so very sorry, when I lost black velvet I went to bed and cried. I'm so very very sorry, and only us goaties know how you feel. such a sad lost. get better kim.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 10, 2012)

and prayers go out to you and your herd tonight.  I'm sorry for the loss of the doeling, but it is something you know now you can achieve, and you will soon I know it.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 10, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that. So sorry for your loss.
I haven't lost a kid like that but I have this little mare that I've bred off & on over the years just so I'd have a baby from her. The first was a still born, 2nd lived 3 days, the 3rd lived 3 months. All died for no good reason. But now from a 18yo mare I've got a perfect yearling colt. In the end it was worth all the heart brake.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2012)

Very sorry Kim.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 10, 2012)

Omg, I am so sorry you lost her.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 10, 2012)

Question....

I was right there when she was born, like I am for 99% of our kiddings.  I was drying her brother off, heard Austin pushing, and went in and caught her.  Held her upside down like normal while I used my hand to clear off her face / head and then start wiping head area w/ the towel.  It was at this point I noticed she wasn't moving / acting 'normal' and I began working on her.

Do y'all suppose she'd aspirated the fluid before even being born?  Wait...obviously she did.  I guess I'm asking why?

I haven't had this happen in a 'normal' birthing before.  

Once - 14# kid - dam left him in the sac after she had him....I can see when / why he aspirated - no confusion there.
Once - one of quads - stuck behind his brother, I think his sac busted and he aspirated while I was trying to get big brother out of the way.

I just don't see why this girl aspirated to begin with....everything was textbook normal.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 10, 2012)

If they got tangled at all and her cord snapped she would have had the impulse to breathe before she would have been able to.


----------



## Missy (Mar 10, 2012)

So very sorry to hear about your loss Rolls, Hang in there. She was quite a looker. Just remember you did everything you could!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry Kim.   My guess would be that the cord somehow got cut too early.


----------



## RPC (Mar 10, 2012)

I agree with everyone I bet her cord got snapped to early nd that's why she aspirated. There is and was nothing you could do about it. Mother nature can be a cruel woman at times.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 10, 2012)

O'Brien's Law.  You know about O'Brien, right....He is the one who says Murphy is an optimist.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> She didn't make it.


So sorry to hear that.  I know that there is nothing I can say to make thing's better, but I wish that there was. So sorry. Wish I could give you a real hug to help you through this tough time.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 10, 2012)

I know there is probably nothing we can say here to make you feel better right now but I am so sorry.  You and your farm are amazing and I know many of us here look to you as something of a goat inspiration.  You will get your spotted girl soon


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 10, 2012)

Kim, I'm so sorry to hear about your little girl...I know words don't help much, but I am thinking about you and your dear hubby too right now.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Mar 10, 2012)

I am so sorry that she passed away dispite your efforts to save her.


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 10, 2012)

I was a little scared to check in, and I was so hoping for better news.



It's always our favorites and our best. 

So Sorry.


----------



## mama24 (Mar 10, 2012)

It happens with human babies, too. If the placenta started detaching early, or if the cord got pinched or snapped, any of those would cause her to try to breathe before birth. Lack of blood from the cord is what causes the breathing reflex. I'm so so so sorry she didn't make it. She probably had brain damage from lack of oxygen before birth. Something must have happened with her cord before she was born.  She was beautiful and perfect. Maybe if you breed her mom to the same buck later this year you will get another perfect doeling next spring!


----------



## wannacow (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## hcppam (Mar 10, 2012)

So Sorry!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  It means a lot.  I know you guys "get it".  

Sure did break my heart to lose her, she was so tiny and cute.  And spotted.  *sigh*

Onward and upward, though right....?

Levi is due Friday.  
Roger (RPC) is hoping for a black doeling.

Levi is going through a 'hard molt' (shedding) and looks like crap right now, and these pics just don't really show how huge she is.








This is Levi w/ Freckles, who's supposed to be due March 31st but who isn't building an udder at all.  She's big enough to be preggers, but I'm just not sure.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.  It means a lot.  I know you guys "get it".
> 
> Sure did break my heart to lose her, she was so tiny and cute.  And spotted.  *sigh*
> 
> ...


Wow, she is big. You can see it in the picture. I have to agree, Freckles doesn't have much of an udder. I hope and pray that all goes well for you with their babies. Can't wait to see pictures. I also hope that your RPC gets a black doeling.


----------



## RPC (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow Levi is huge....Not like she is ever really that small. LOL I can not wait till Friday, cant she go now LOL. Freckles look so different from the day you brought her home. I pray she blesses you with a pretty little spotted doeling. I love that doe, I can not wait to see what she looks like in the fall before you breed her. I bet she will be one of the best. Well I shall be seeing you soon!!!! I am a little exited can ya tell hahaha


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 10, 2012)

Maybe her udder will catch up with her tummy come Boom day.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 10, 2012)

Roger, she's leaving as soon as she kids (if she kids).....She's the only horned doe and she's not whipping up on my scrawny Nubs.  It's too much of a hassle to keep her by herself.


----------



## RPC (Mar 10, 2012)

o man you make this so hard lol. Did you sell her already?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 10, 2012)

Nope.  And I did finally get her papers in my name.  She's got a buttload of ennoblements in her Ped, too.  She's heavily linebred on Concho.


----------



## RPC (Mar 10, 2012)

Well I can't wait to see her when I come down there. How many goats do I need to pick up from you. My whole herd is only from 2 farms. Which is kind of nice because then I know how well they all were cared for before I got them. You and the other farm are only like 20 minutes apart too. LOL


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm kinda jealous of that Roger, he gets to live within driving distance of Rolls Farm and gets to visit in person.

DonnaBelle


----------



## RPC (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes I do and I get the pleasure of owning 6 goats that either came from Roll Farms or have Roll Farms blood in them.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 10, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> Yes I do and I get the pleasure of owning 6 goats that either came from Roll Farms or have Roll Farms blood in them.


 rub it in some more Roger


----------



## RPC (Mar 10, 2012)

HAHAHA sorry.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 10, 2012)

Have you considered letting the doe dry up, flush her for a month or two and throwing Freeney at her again?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm going to wait to breed her for Jan. kids.  I can sell January / Feb. wethers, if they have boys.  Boys born in Sept / Oct are either too late or too early for most 4-H'ers.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 11, 2012)

Gotcha.


----------



## RPC (Mar 12, 2012)

How is the little guy doing?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Roger....think pink son, think PINK!  And black....Levi's breathing heavy and lying down with food in her pan....if she ain't eatin', something's going on....lol.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 14, 2012)

Levi had 2 doelings, a solid black one like Roger wanted and a parrot-mouthed (wth!!!?!!!?) black-headed doeling.  

Pics after they eat...


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, congrats on an easy delivery!  Sorry about the parrot mouth, though.

and didja hear?!!! My little Vixen is gonna be ok!!!


----------



## RPC (Mar 14, 2012)

Can you all tell I am excited??????  She is pretty cute I might add.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 14, 2012)

Where are the pictures??????

It ha been 1 hour and 15 minutes since you posted that she had 2 doelings.


----------



## RPC (Mar 14, 2012)

I saw em I saw em. LOL


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 14, 2012)

Keep your pants on, Mr. Impatience...

Roger's new girl....












The parrot mouth kid, who've I've already found a pet home for...













She'd have *totally* been a keeper, had she not had the overbite.

Her great-grandma, grandma, and mom were all born here....no overbites in the line.
Her dad, his siblings, etc. that have been born here - no overbites....so I don't think there's a big chance of recurrance, esp. for the sister....


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 14, 2012)

ROGER, you're a bad boy...quit teasing people.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful - The Black one is beautiful.  Now I see why someone was doing the Happy Dance.


----------



## RPC (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks for the profile picture. I have not seen one and wondered how obvious they were. There is no missing that.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 14, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> ROGER, you're a bad boy...quit teasing people.


Yeah - stop teasing everyone who lives way too far away to get these babies.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 14, 2012)

Congrats on a black doe for Roger, and sorry about the parrot mouth, but congrats  on two doelilngs.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 14, 2012)

love the solid black one, The other is sweet, I hope she gets a happy home!!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 15, 2012)

Congratulations!  Even with the wompy bite I'm sure she will make someone a lovely pet!  And that solid black doe...I'm a tad jealous of RPC if that's his new baby...just a tad jealous....she is a pretty thing!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 15, 2012)

Sorry about the overbite.  Probably just a fluke thing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 15, 2012)

Congrats on the does but sorry about the overbite. I think sometimes it just happens.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 15, 2012)

Rolls,

I am curious.  It look like parrot mouth can seriously affect how well they can eat.  Will you have to bottle feed that one differently?  

And grazing.........will that make it harder for her to graze?  

Maybe I am wrong, but it just look like it would be harder for her to eat, and make her less "thrifty" later.  So would she need to be supplemented with more grain or are they able to adapt and overcome parrot mouth pretty easily?

Bless her heart, she reminds me of one of my very large nosed cousins.

It is a shame that she has that overbite, she's got a pretty little head.

ETA: Rolls, I hope these questions dont come off the wrong way.  They are just questions, no undertones, no judging, just curiosity and a desire to know as much as possible before my babies get here.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 15, 2012)

I was wondering, do you know what causes that? Especially with it not being in the family line? Very beautiful babies.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 15, 2012)

This is the 1st parrot mouthed kid we've ever had so I'm not going to have oodles of info for you....I'll be learning too.

I have read they can have difficulty grazing so I'm going to suggest to the lady who's getting her to offer her alf. pellets if she seems to have trouble / get thin.
She's buying her to be a non-breeding pet companion to her Nubian doeling.  I am betting they'll be spoiled / fed hay so I don't suspect grazing will be much of an issue, but just in case, I will mention it.

She sucks a bottle just fine.  That was my concern, until I fed her...no issues there, 

I was pondering how it happened myself...truly has to be a fluke, I've used Saturday for 2 years and owned her mama and several maternal relatives for years and none before this.  Also, I was thinking....Saturday was used by a friend of ours this past fall.  He made *all* does for them - 6 or 8.  Now these 2 does, and I think we had a couple earlier in the kidding season from him.  

Figures I sold my 'doemaker'...


----------



## poorboys (Mar 15, 2012)

THANKS!!! I'LL BE THINKING PINK  As for the parrot mouth I had one last year from a doe, she kids every year and no problems except for this one, she was given to a family who raised her on pellets and hay, no grazing and she is still doing good. I don't know if they can pass it down when bred or not.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 15, 2012)

Sometimes the parrot mouth thing will correct itself a little bit as they age. Not enough that you'd want to breed them though. Still best she's a pet goat.  Bummer though considering how many boys you got.


----------

